# Canopy Lights



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe fluorescent, maybe metal halide, maybe LED.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Maybe fluorescent, maybe metal halide, maybe LED.


I think maybe metal halide.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm surprised the architect did not spec them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> I'm surprised the architect did not spec them.



I can attest to this: "_What_ architect?" :001_huh:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would say a 70w metal halide or LED equivalent at around 5000k, maybe 4100k if it matches the other lights better. 

But the fixture should be spec'ed, so it depends.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

An architect or an EE would to nice, but that would be a perfect world, not in this situation. Owners of this commercial business said here is a picture of what I would like done. Sometimes this happens in the real world. This is the reason for the OP in the first place. I could tell them to get plans, guess what would happen then.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

FWIW,

If that was my canapy, I would put LED, color changing strips hidden above the canapy trusses. They would point skyward towards the roof, and slowly change colors.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> A picture of an up-coming install for my company. Glass roof. Owner has no info. of this install, just this picture. No contact info. either.  What type of lights and wattage and color/Kelvins do you lighting designers suggest?


Those look like metal halide fixtures.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Atlas has many metal halide and LED however their catalog is not yet online for the led. I am sure econo watt makes something also.

I would try and match what the building already has.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! They do look like MH to me also. Maybe 5k Kelvins.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Just for the fun of it I scanned the Atlas catalog and made a pdf. I uploaded it to google doc. If you want to view it or download the pdf then here it is


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Just for the fun of it I scanned the Atlas catalog and made a pdf. I uploaded it to google doc. If you want to view it or download the pdf then here it is


Thanks for the site Dennis!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> Thanks for the site Dennis!


Anytime. I can't believe I can take their catalog and get a pdf of it online in 15 minutes and they still don't have an online version. Maybe I will sell it to them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

